# New Version of Google Wallet - download via Market



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

1. Go to http://market.android.com on your phone.
2. Choose browser.
3. Search Google Wallet, choose browser.
4. Click icon, NOT INSTALL.
5. Choose Market this time.
And you can update/install via market!

Or just use this .apk for the lazy
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8120349/com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel-109.apk

I think prepaid cards are still disabled as of the time of writing this.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jblade said:


> Ninja'd by Jubakuba:
> 1a. SIgn out of google in the browser.
> 1. Go to http://market.android.com on your phone.
> 2. Choose browser.
> ...


Did this as soon as I got my phone =]


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

jblade said:


> 1. Go to http://market.android.com on your phone.
> 2. Choose browser.
> 3. Search Google Wallet, choose browser.
> 4. Click icon, NOT INSTALL.
> ...


The nice thing is that once you have it installed through the market you can update it like a normal app.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm seeing "this is not supported by your carrier" when I get to the market portion of it.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I'm seeing "this is not supported by your carrier" when I get to the market portion of it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's exactly what we're bypassing.




Remember to sign out of google in the BROWSER prior to following the steps.


----------



## fourtytwo (Feb 8, 2012)

Not working for me either. 
I cleared market data and cache and browsers as well. Then I followed the steps sure to not be logged in. 
Got the carrier error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wishmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

Google wallet showed up under my apps in market for an update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> That's exactly what we're bypassing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did it exactly as shown in the video with no luck... I don't know if this is what's screwing it up but when I go to the market on the browser it shows Wallet as already installed on my device even though it isn't. I'm gonna try again later...


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just uninstalled the first version that came out that I had installed by downloading the .apk off of Droid-Life. I followed the instuctions in the video exactly and it installed just fine. I am running the CM9 2/26 nightly and used the stock browser.


----------



## 30br (Dec 30, 2011)

I did this yesterday. Had to do it several times before I got it to work. It wouldn't work until I used the manual sign in to my google account. If I used the quick one-touch sign in it wouldnt work. Make sure to clear application defaults between attempts so you get the market prompt.


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

There is a chrome extension that allows you download .apks from the online market. I DL them all there and copy to my dropbox to get stuff like this to my phone. Might be helpful to all of you that are having problems with the above method.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I think titanium linked it to my market because I was prompted for the update like I would for any other app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Resun (Dec 18, 2011)

Worked fine for me. Just went to the app, clicked install, signed in, clicked market and went right to the permissions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Still not working for me. I tried everything to get it to work but no go. Keeps saying. Prepaid not available. Oh well. Guess I will wait for a fix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Worked fine for me after doing exactly what the person did on the YouTube video

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

I've gotten it to install just fine a couple times but it always says it isn't available on my carrier. Is there a way to spoof this?


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Followed the directions exactly and it worked fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fourtytwo (Feb 8, 2012)

Set my carrier to sprint using Market Unlocker from the Android market to get this to install.

Link: https://market.andro...XR1bmxvY2tlciJd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Now I get an unsupported device error at the top of my google wallet screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Now I get an unsupported device error at the top of my google wallet screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've been getting that too...I got it when I restored data so then I cleared it I'm gonna try wiping data from market to see if it pops up again


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

good news guys, got an update and it is a warning only


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

NyPlaya513 said:


> good news guys, got an update and it is a warning only


haha well that's good to know


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Now I get an unsupported device error at the top of my google wallet screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've read that's just a warning. Gonna try to use the app later on and see what's up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess everyone with the secure element situation is still out of luck hunh?


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

Success









What's strange is my balance hasn't updated. Still says I have $10

*update* 
I clicked add funds and cancel to force the balance to update. Everything is fine now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

When ISIS mobile wallet comes out I'm dropping Google wallet for good. Freaking ridiculous to block people from using prepaid for this long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still getting prepaid unavailable. But not unsupported device. (I'm on liquid) I used to have 10 on my prepaid but since they shut it down no matter what I do I can't ever seem to get prepaid to show back up. I'm just waiting as I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Its crazy that this app is blocked by root access. I can't wait till it gets worked around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

wera750 said:


> Its crazy that this app is blocked by root access. I can't wait till it gets worked around.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its not blocked by root access. Its just a warning
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a problem with the newest update and liquid 1.0. It was saying Prepay unavailable. I restored to the previous update and it works again. If you have an old titanium update of Google wallet I would do that until a fix is produced.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Installed attached apk over what I had, seems good to go now. Aokp b27

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

Prepaid card working for me!


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

jblade said:


> Prepaid card working for me!


Works for me too!

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 8, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> Works for me too!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


Prepaid works here too! Oddly though I do not see the "unsupported device" message most are seeing. I'm currently on an official CM9 nightly, VZW Gnex. The other day I got a message saying the app was out of date and needed to be updated, when I clicked update it took me right to the market and let me download the update, no fuss no muss, thought that was also odd.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am on BAMF Paradigm 1.0 and I am also not seeing the "Unsupported Device" tag. I installed through the market using the browser trick. I am glad to get my $9.30 back. Now to spend it before it disappears.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------

